# Oops, I did it again!



## Chris S. (Aug 11, 2016)

Bought another tool have no right owning or know how to use but couldn't pass up deal. Hope to eventually do knife blades so figured this could work well for tempering my blades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

You may be worse than me.
Me "Ooo look what I just got!"
Wife "what is it?"
Me "I don't know but it was a good deal!"
Wife "what will you use it for?"
Me "you never let me do anything! "
Wife "your an idiot"
And I have a new dingle hopper...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice score!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice score. How large is the oven?


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 11, 2016)

How hot does it get?


----------



## deltatango (Aug 11, 2016)

Good find! Makes perfect sense to me....


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chamber looks small for knife blades. you need at least 1" between any part of the blade and the heating element.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You may be worse than me.
> Me "Ooo look what I just got!"
> Wife "what is it?"
> Me "I don't know but it was a good deal!"
> ...



Thats funny. My wife stopped asking questions years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 11, 2016)

Didn't measure the oven but think is 6" x 6". Max temp is 2500 degrees F.

@robert flynt you may be correct in the may be to small. Was looking at it tonight and was thinking could pad out door with additional kiln bricks and some creative steel work to get about 12" of depth. Plus could make hole in door for inserting just blade portion of knife into kiln to heat ti. At the price I paid couldn't pass it up. If don't work will use for some other projects anyway so not a waste.

Damnit now I have another potential project on my hands. I need to go measure the darn thing now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 11, 2016)

If nothing else it'll work good for warming up your queso dip for nachos!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 11, 2016)

Mmmm.. Queso good, especially from Moe's

Unit is 6.5" deep by 6" wide.


----------

